# Friends vs Enemies...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

After some long and thoughtful thinking I've come to the conclusion and am leaning towards the thought that having enemies as friends is the way to bounce. You don't have to worry about hurting feelings. You don't have to remember names…I mean it is a lot easier to remember an enemy than it is a friend. I mean Joe, Jimc, HMike, Moment, (I could go on all day) jump right to mind when I'm thinking about friends. You don't have to feel sorry when you aren't. You don't have to send cards or gifts. You don't have to call when you say you will. You don't have to pretend to like what they like. You don't have to worry they might disagree with you. You don't have to…

You get the idea. Enemies are in. Friends out. Enemies can't hurt your feelings. Enemies don't care what you think. With enemies you pretty much know what to expect. It's easy to be an enemy, and I'm all about easy. I'm sure at least 10% of you that view this post must have some thoughts on the subject. Let's hear it.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

No investment, no risk, no gain, no reward …


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I just looked it up in the dictionary, and you're right, that story was ironic. I thought it meant it was completely made from iron


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

u need one penniless enemy to bury you cuz all your friends been trying for years : ))


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had the good fortune of picking my friends


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.
Barack Obama knows that: Joe Biden, Hilary Clinton etc, etc….............


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

just ask Billy


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe you have your definitions backward. Friends don't care if you disagree with them or think they have bad taste or forget their names, although of course they have to get something from the relationship.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Your theory fails in one respect, that being the definition of a "friend". A "real" friend knows me and my flaws and therefore doesn't take offense easily if my Fox Paw (or faux pas…never understood french) fits within my profile. The "sorta" friends are really only acquaintences. My guess is that most people only have 1-3 of the former.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, would you die for these 1-3 "real" friends?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

A friend is someone who would bail you out of jail.

A REAL FRIEND would have been sitting next to you in the cell saying "DAMN! I cant believe we almost got away with that!"


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

friends will help you move, but good friends will help you move the body


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Drdirt, that's an old one but it still makes me laugh.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhhhh? Anybody want to post about woodworking stuff?
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Uhhhhh, I guess you do Bill. You have my permission to do whatever you like and please don't worry about us.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Most people have few or no enemies. Do you feel like you have a lot? Why could this be?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

COTL, not quite sure. I am sure you'll tell me though. Press on buddy. Let me have it with both barrels.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

*"The enemy of my enemy is my friend"*

I just realized me and HMike are friends! Wow! There's a novel thought.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, I'm glad that you and HMike are friends. From what people tell me you can never have enough of them.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DKV…would I die for a real friend? The answer is obviously yes…that's why I limit the number. I have a lot of pretty stupid acquaintences.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, help me up. Now that was funny.

COTL, there are only two reasons a person would not answer another person's question especially when they are the one who started the conversation…1. Shyness, 2. Inability to articulate. Do you choose 1 or 2?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got a couple questions:
Bill White, why do you feel it your duty to disturb a completely fine thread thinking everyone should be woodworking and not doing what they are doing?
COTL, why do you feel a need to provide sly questions? What exactly does it do for you? Either tell me what you think about me or join in with the jokes. Either way don't try sly. It doesn't work for you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh sly does work. Thanks, you've been fun.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sly it is then…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

A real friend will always offer to help


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Political tags - such as royalist, communist, democrat, populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth - are never basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those who want people to be controlled and those who have no such desire. The former are idealists acting from highest motives for the greatest good of the greatest number. The latter are surly curmudgeons, suspicious and lacking in altruism. But they are more comfortable neighbors than the other sort."

― Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Robert Heinlein is my favorite scifi author; fantasitc character development. A sad literary day when he died years ago. He also resided in SriLanka because of the lax laws for pedophilia. He was a regular renter of small boys. Most of his books include incest. Just a point of interest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We have met the enemy and he is us! Therefore, ...............


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks COTL. I didn't know that. See, you do know more than me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, the quote makes a lot more sense knowing that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

COTL, I'm assuming he left because he didn't agree with the laws against doing children. Is that right?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

dunno, or he went to a place that allowed it without imprisonment.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Most of his books include incest. Just a point of interest.

Yes, and I remember reading a book of his years ago that put forth the argument quite strongly, quite elegantly, seductively even. I was convinced! 
Alas - no opportunity.
gene


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Only DaN would revive a stupid forum like this.
He trolls for controversy.
Keep up the good work old guy!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you. We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

you're quite welcome.
What will your avatar look like next week?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Works like a charm, every time.

One minute of bliss.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Enemies….enemies….?? Don't have any I don't think? Well…except for the one fella that has me blocked. Some crazy religious Monk type dude…who makes stuff out of sticks and branches? Never spoken a word to the guy? But all said and done, I really don't give a ******************** why.
There's no shortage of people on this board(most often in the off topic section) who are complete dickheads of all descriptions. But…whatever. It takes all types.
The thing I find most …'intriguing'? and keeps me coming back to rubber neck some of the threads, aren't the dick head button pushers, but the ones who allow their 'buttons' to be pushed! Over and over and over….they beg for punishment. Buttons get pushed, and they run around squawking and flapping their wings…every effin' time.
Get a grip and realize whats happening! LOL! Button pushers thrive on satisfaction….no satisfaction….no button pushing.
Similar are the Uhhmmm…'types'(not exactly the descriptive term I was thinking off) that come into the off topic section and bitch and complain about the topics and the dickheads involved. Pull your head outta your….that mouse in your hand ain't gonna take you anywhere you don't tell it to! When you sit down to watch a movie, and discover in the first ten minutes that it's a stupid movie, do you sit there for three hours and bitch, then call Twentieth Century Fox and bitch at them? Or do you simply…..turn it off?

Jimc
It also baffles me a bit why Dan often pulls old threads up and posts repetitive and quite often stupid pictures that have nothing to do with the thread topic? Crazier than a ********************house rat maybe? Maybe…but then again…I don't give a crap. Whatever puts a smile on yer face.
Dan, don't be offended, or refreshed with my opinion. Cause I really don't give a rats ass, and I hope you don't either.
Pardon the language….I swear like a drunken sailor and was actually restraining myself.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tony: Your (restrained) language might still be a little rough around the edges, but I agree 100%. You've got the push-ers and the push-ees, and they just keep playing their respective roles over and over. It does make for good rubbernecking, though.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

@Tony "Similar are the Uhhmmm…'types'(not exactly the descriptive term I was thinking off) that come into the off topic section and bitch and complain about the topics and the dickheads involved."

Reminds me once when we lived in Georgia some folks moved to the area from another state. They had never lived in that town before but thought it would be a nice place to retire. They got a *real good deal *on a house without bothering to find out that it was 2 miles away from the end of the airport runway! Within 2 or 3 months of moving in, they were on the local TV news with the "Investigative Reporter" complaining about the noise!

First they complained to anyone who would listen. Then they tried to get all the surrounding neighborhoods to sign a petition to have the airport closed.

When THAT didnt work, they spent five years trying to get the city council to make the airport restrict landings and takeoffs to be ONLY during business hours (9am to 6pm). Obviously that never happend and when they sold their retirement house, they lost their ass.

So yeah I concurr with you Tony. 
If you click on a link and dont like what you see, CLICK BACK OFF THE LINK! Dont stay and complain about what you're seeing. The folks before you already KNEW what was going on and it's their CHOICE to stay.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

+100 Tony


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------

